# Metal Syphon Filter



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone know if this even exists? And if it does, does it yield good cup quality?

Used a cloth filter but think I botched up the cleaning and storing, and ruined cup quality.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Is this what you mean??

http://coffeehit.co.uk/paper-filter-adapter-for-hario-syphon

sorry if not. Wasn't exactly sure what you were after


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

No, looking for a metal mesh filter, reusable and easy to clean.

Like this but this is American site, can't find anything like it in the UK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can bet it via EBay but comes from China.

I use a mesh filter with Hario Sommelier syphon - interestingly different to using paper filter.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You can bet it via EBay but comes from China.
> 
> I use a mesh filter with Hario Sommelier syphon - interestingly different to using paper filter.


A good interesting? I thought the cloth filter made fantastic coffee. Just, I left it steeped in water too long and the next coffee I made with it tasted like mould. I think I will order one from China if that's what it takes!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd be interested in one if these too. The cloth ones can be quite a faff to clean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> A good interesting? I thought the cloth filter made fantastic coffee. Just, I left it steeped in water too long and the next coffee I made with it tasted like mould. I think I will order one from China if that's what it takes!


Paper filters  here  give the closest brew qualities to using the supplied cloth filters. All mesh filter will allow more brew colloids (oils and fines) into the brewed coffee.


----------

